# Photography + Public Liability Insurance



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I am currently insured with E&L and it comes up for renewal in a months time. I am keen to move away from them as I've heard they're a nightmare in the event of a claim.

I need photography insurance for about £3.5k worth of kit (... at the moment ) + PLI of at least £5million... would prefer £10 million.

I need PLI to go "track side" which I am hoping that i'll get the opportunity to in the next 12 months.

I've got the following companies:

Photoguard
www.aaduki.com
http://www.towergatecamerasure.co.uk/
http://www.infocusinsurance.co.uk/

Any others I need to look at?

Am I better getting 2 policies? One for my kit and one for PLI?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I use Glover Howe for my kit


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

EddieB said:


> I need photography insurance for about £3.5k worth of kit (... at the moment ) + *PLI of at least £5million... would prefer £10 million.*


If you get it and fancy going halves... , let me know the t&c's :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

photoguard, used them for about 7 years now

£11k kit, 1mil PLI, in car cover and E.U. cover+30 days worldwide is about £38 a month


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,

please feel free to give us a try, we are a traditional insurance broker so we should be able to help.

You are welcome to request a call back via the link below:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/call_back_new.phtml


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.alanboswellgroup.com

Used them for a few years now mate, very good


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

try these, big player in the market too

http://www.swintoncommercial.co.uk/tradesman-insurance/photographers-insurance/


----------

